
Dosing time matters - sohkamyung
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/365/6453/547
======
fasteo
Anecdotal: I suffer a genetic disorder of metabolism [1] and I take a number
of over the counter supplements to improve my vitality.

By trial and error since I was diagnosed 11 years ago, I have settled to take
them - except for resveratrol and berberine - at bedtime. The effect is
clearly noticeable. I thought it was because my body needed them most while
recovering from everyday activities, but as usual, things get more complicated
as we gain knowledge.

Anyway, an interesting read and another opportunity to further improve my
health.

[1] [https://www.mda.org/disease/mitochondrial-
myopathies](https://www.mda.org/disease/mitochondrial-myopathies)

~~~
ollysb
I’ve just discovered berberine recently and have had great success taking
500mg before each meal. I’m diabetic and have been able to halve my insulin
dose since taking it. What’s the timing/dose that you use? Same question for
resveratratol which I’m also planning on introducing.

~~~
fasteo
I take 500mg first thing in the morning, but this dose is in the lower side.

My rationale here is to midly uncouple complex I of the electron transport
chain to induce mitochondrial biogenesis of my wild type mitochondria.

~~~
fasteo
Ooops, I missed resveratrol. Same dosage, same timing, same rationale.

------
mjevans
I hypothesize there very well could also be differences between "morning
people" and "evening/night people". The dosing guides that suggest taking
before/after meals could be more specific (E.G. your primary meal), while
dosing patterns for regular drugs might be completely different and even
benefit from some patients taking stronger/weaker doses (at different times of
the day) based on how their body is reacting.

All of this would be much easier with, and the correct contribution of tech
would be, integrated continuous telemetry from smart sensors and systems. That
data would also be a privacy nightmare and should be something that the
patient can read and choose to share or not.

